
Welcome to the People's Republic of Facebook - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/31/facebook-instagram-libra-whatsapp-messenger-internet-access-id-money-republic-country/
======
rvz
To be fair, Facebook is actually becoming like a country, ruled by the Supreme
Leader Emperor Zuckerberg. The population is around 2 Billion users, about 1/5
of all living people in the world which has registered so called
'citizenship'. They have their own currency, world emergency services,
internet service provider, movie service and a town square with global news
and editorials which is doing pretty well as a accurate balanced news source.

The country is also extremely 'safe' because everything you say is recorded
and reviewed by their higher-up moderators working around the clock to defeat
'hate' and ban the illegal users who are arrested on repeated suspicions of
wrongthink.

The People's Republic of Facebook sounds like a great place to live if it were
a country. But reminds me of a certain remote authoritarian country somewhere
around the world which monitors every citizens move... /s

